# wie funktioniert das SIP-Protokoll genau



## apfelgriepsch (9. Oktober 2004)

hi,
es ist für mich sehr wichtig zu erfahren wie das SIP genau finktioniert, da ich ein SIP-Telephon bauen möchte.

bitte helft mir!

gruß an alle, apfelgriepsch!


----------



## Norbert Eder (9. Oktober 2004)

http://www.cs.columbia.edu/sip/


----------



## JohannesR (9. Oktober 2004)

Netiquette!

http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html


----------

